# W: eldar, H:$$$ AUS



## Sherudon (May 31, 2011)

I'm after 3 war walkers(scatterlaser equipped or at least with the weapon attachment) , 10 jetbikes(shining spears ideally, can mod normal if not), 2 more Wraithguard and 3 vipers(shiruken cannon X2 or with both cannons accompanying)

Pm if you have what im after, Australian posters preferred


----------

